# Cold Brew Experiment



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Nothing special but I had an idea to try using carbonated Ashbeck water.

The idea being that as it loses the bubbles it is inducing a little movement in the water/coffee.

I don't expect it to be noticeably carbonated by the time it comes to drinking.

Anyone done this already? Anyone see a flaw in the idea?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't know if it makes any difference but carbonated water is a (very mild) acid, so the reaction may alter the taste.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> Nothing special but I had an idea to try using carbonated Ashbeck water.
> 
> The idea being that as it loses the bubbles it is inducing a little movement in the water/coffee.
> 
> ...


Did you ever try this, If so how did it go ?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure if it is the ashbeck or the carbonated but the one time I tried so far the result tasted of the "water"

That was with a natural light bean ....not at all boozy and rather thin after 48 hours too.

Should probably find the bean first then try the water again


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd go getting the same water (still and carbonated) and some pH tests and set about making them as even as possible in terms of pH factor before running the same test side by side.


----------

